# DPReview 5D3 review out



## kirispupis (May 23, 2012)

It's out - http://www.dpreview.com/news/2012/05/23/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-review-posted

In a sign of their political awareness, the 5D3 scored the same (82%) as the D800.

I'll let the fanboys comment on individual aspects of the review. As far as I have been able to tell, both cameras succeed in taking pictures.


----------



## BerniesDad (May 23, 2012)

Also it appears the 1Ds Mk3 is not available anymore for comparison in the RAW section.

It was there very recently. Why leave up the 1D3 *and* 1D4 but no 1Ds3?

I'm guessing they look too similar at 100iso?


I am a 1Ds3 owner, so have been wondering if it was worth it to upgrade.


----------



## V8Beast (May 23, 2012)

BerniesDad said:


> I am a 1Ds3 owner, so have been wondering if it was worth it to upgrade.



I really like my 5D3, but unless you need a few extra stop of ISO, I'd an upgrade isn't worth it. The 1Ds3 still produces some incredible images


----------



## Maxis Gamez (May 23, 2012)

Excellent review. Not surprising at all.

For what I do, the 5D MKIII is worth it. I love the AF capability!


----------



## V8Beast (May 23, 2012)

kirispupis said:


> In a sign of their political awareness, the 5D3 scored the same (82%) as the D800.



Agreed. Scoring the 5D3 even 1 percent lower would have at least given the Canon whiners something to complain about ;D


----------



## K-amps (May 23, 2012)

Resolution tests show the 22.3mp guy handling very well against the 36 mp guy... something I did not expect. Unless you pixel peep, the images have a lot of information...


----------



## spinworkxroy (May 23, 2012)

I'm wasn't interested to know which is better…i found the review very good because it actually taught me some "hidden" features like EV Simulation DOF button and HTP comparision and why it's good to be turned on etc.. To me, this review on more on how better i can use my 5D3 vs how it compares to the D800 because i really don't care about comparing it to a camera i don't own...


----------



## Wilmark (May 23, 2012)

They gave them the same ratings - which is political. But the Mk3 got spanked in a few important areas - jpg detail, and movie quality - the latter doesnt seem to make any sense. Most other reviewers gave a significant edge to the M3 for movie mode, and that noise filtering is what has helped the canon in video. Personally since Amazon has taken over DPR their reviews have deteriorated. Why give them equal ratings when their text doesnt support it. The nikon gets nod for video!


----------



## Invertalon (May 23, 2012)

For video, it is known the D800 is sharper out of camera... However, the 5D3 takes better to post processing. More detail comes out of sharpening the softer 5D3 video then having it be sharper out of camera. That is what Chuck the Canon tech guy has said, at least.


----------



## Ricku (May 23, 2012)

Wilmark said:


> They gave them the same ratings - which is political. But the Mk3 got spanked in a few important areas - jpg detail, and movie quality.


Sure, but the biggest spanking is in the low ISO dynamic range department. It is no overstatement to say that the 5D3 gets completely blown out of the water by the DR capabilities of the D800.

The D800 also has some very useful features that Canon deliberately skiped, just because of their silly market segmentation. Like spot metering being linked to selected AF point.. Even the low end Nikon DSLR's has this one.


----------



## Jens (May 23, 2012)

BerniesDad said:


> Also it appears the 1Ds Mk3 is not available anymore for comparison in the RAW section.
> 
> It was there very recently. Why leave up the 1D3 *and* 1D4 but no 1Ds3?
> 
> ...




I was wondering the same.


----------



## Woody (May 23, 2012)

Wilmark said:


> Personally since Amazon has taken over DPR their reviews have deteriorated.



Before Amazon took over, DPReview was run by Phil Askey who (i) questioned the need for FF format given the multitude of problems like vignetting and (ii) bashed the megapixel race. 

Keep in mind all these took place (i) when Nikon was without a single FF camera (ii) before the 7D showed the world increasing pixel count is not synonymous with increase in pixel noise (iii) before the 36 MP D800 proved conclusively high pixel count sensors can still demonstrate ultrahigh dynamic range and class-leading high ISO performance.

It's all relative... ;D


----------



## moreorless (May 23, 2012)

Wilmark said:


> They gave them the same ratings - which is political. But the Mk3 got spanked in a few important areas - jpg detail, and movie quality - the latter doesnt seem to make any sense. Most other reviewers gave a significant edge to the M3 for movie mode, and that noise filtering is what has helped the canon in video. Personally since Amazon has taken over DPR their reviews have deteriorated. Why give them equal ratings when their text doesnt support it. The nikon gets nod for video!



I'm not much of a video users but what we've heard elsewhere is that the 5D3's video sharpens very well compaired to the D800's due to the latter's worse noise/moire/etc performance.


----------



## briansquibb (May 23, 2012)

BerniesDad said:


> Also it appears the 1Ds Mk3 is not available anymore for comparison in the RAW section.
> 
> It was there very recently. Why leave up the 1D3 *and* 1D4 but no 1Ds3?
> 
> ...



I am a 1Ds3 owner and I am not moving to the 5DIII. My 1DS3 is used for low ISO shots - where it is at least as good as the 5D3 and has better DR too. I would really miss the AF point metering as this avoids under/over exposure which is more hit and miss with a single point metering they have on all non 1D's

The reasons to move to the 5D3 might be:

- iso above 800
- marginally faster AF
- 6fps from 5fps

I cant really see much benefit in moving as I would also need grips as much of the use is portrait. I already have a 1D4 for high iso and 10fps. As long as the 1DS3 keeps delivering those high IQ images then I will keep it.


----------



## sparda79 (May 23, 2012)

Invertalon said:


> For video, it is known the D800 is sharper out of camera... However, the 5D3 takes better to post processing. More detail comes out of sharpening the softer 5D3 video then having it be sharper out of camera. That is what Chuck the Canon tech guy has said, at least.



That's also what 'The Camera Store - Nikon D800 vs. 5D Mark III Part 3' and Philip Bloom said.


----------



## Wild (May 23, 2012)

I find it weird that when using the camera comparison, the 5d mkII is rated way better in video mode than the mkIII. I was under the impression that the mkIII is a step up in every way from the mkII in video. They also gave the mkII the nod for raw and jpeg image quality, as well as the exact same scores for build and handling, which contradicts their own review. Seems weird to me.


----------



## pwp (May 23, 2012)

Wilmark said:


> But the Mk3 got spanked in a few important areas - jpg detail, and movie quality - since Amazon has taken over DPR their reviews have deteriorated.



Speaking of spanking, where was the once feared DP-Review blowtorch when it comes to the two other great unmentionables: 
1. The Rate button not being freed up to more useful custom settings in Custom Controls
2. The big hairy elephant in the room; the baffling black focus point issue. 

Yes DPR has got a bit soft which is a shame. Watch DPR's independent credibility gradually slide away. The fearless standing up to major manufactures is now in the past...an unfortunate Amazon era reality. Who loses? We do.

Even so, it's a good review with few surprises that has it's strongest suit as a user guide for new 5D3 owners.

Paul Wright


----------



## Hesham (May 23, 2012)

kirispupis said:


> It's out - http://www.dpreview.com/news/2012/05/23/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-review-posted
> 
> In a sign of their political awareness, the 5D3 scored the same (82%) as the D800.
> 
> I'll let the fanboys comment on individual aspects of the review. As far as I have been able to tell, both cameras succeed in taking pictures.


It is clear that they chickened-out, did not want to involve themselves in brand war given they are owned by Amazon.com. The result was 'cooked' to be equal with D800. In the cons section, they practically hammered the 5DM3 indirectly and goes against results gathered by individual reviews.


----------



## traveller (May 23, 2012)

pwp said:


> Wilmark said:
> 
> 
> > But the Mk3 got spanked in a few important areas - jpg detail, and movie quality - since Amazon has taken over DPR their reviews have deteriorated.
> ...



I'm afraid that you're right, DPR's reviews are getting to be a bit "by the book" run-throughs of features, rather than the critical assessments of handling and performance that they used to be. On the one hand, it does feel like there's slightly less of the Nikon bias that the site once had, but at the same time there is less highlighting of annoying issues. Either digital cameras are becoming more mature with fewer glaring faults, or DPR doesn't want to run down products that their owner (Amazon) sells...


----------



## tomscott (May 23, 2012)

Its interesting that when doing a direct comparison to the 7D the metering and focusing accuracy and the ergonomics and handling are rated much higher than the 5D3. When the 5D3 is very similar in handling if not I would say better, and with the better metering I would say the 5D is better there too.

More reason to think that things are is slipping.


----------



## psolberg (May 23, 2012)

DP review summary score graph (bottom of conclusions page):

Build Quality -Tie
Ergonomics - Tie
Features - 5DmkIII win
Metering/Focus System - Tie
Image Quality (raw) - D800 win
Image Quality (jpg) - D800 win
Low light/high ISO performance - D800 win
Viewfinder/Screen -Tie
Performance - 5DmkIII win
Movie/Video - D800 win
Value - D800 win.

D800 total wins: 5
5DmkIII wins: 2

Technically the D800 has a higher score if you sum and average all the bars, but apparently that's not how DP review calculates the overall score...very strange...or maybe they weren't willing to deal with the amount of fanboy mail from angry canon people that are too inmature to accept these are just tools? : I guess giving both the same score is the most logical choice. Or maybe it would be best to take the score out from every camera since it is clearly fudged to tell people what they want to hear. ;D

But regardless, this pretty much matches my own experience with the D800 having ACTUALLY USED one for several weeks now. I know, crazy idea, considering I can fully evaulate the D800 by reading to message boards and seeing 100% crops right . 

Both are very close but at the end of the day choice comes down to the personal needs and expectations of each photographer. In my case, a mere 2 fps and a few more ISO stops which are barrely up to my standard of usable just aren't enough to keep me with canon. Not to mention the soft video output and lack of 4:2:2 output of the 5DmkIII was a huge letdown. 

I'll be looking forward the 5Dmk4 and D900 to address the remaining weak points of each camera. For now, I got 3 years of D800 images ahead of me. 

life goes on 8)


----------



## awinphoto (May 23, 2012)

A very good and thorough review. A few things I did see, on the dr tests, if you turn off ALO for canon and the Nikon equivalent, the DR is pretty much equal with each other. Secondly a Pentax and the 7d scored better than both the 5d3 and the d800 which raises some eyebrows. I understand everything is based off each other, supposedly, and the 7d was groundbreaking at the time, but, to say the 7d is better than the 5d3.... A stretch


----------



## traveller (May 23, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> A very good and thorough review. A few things I did see, on the dr tests, if you turn off ALO for canon and the Nikon equivalent, the DR is pretty much equal with each other. Secondly a Pentax and the 7d scored better than both the 5d3 and the d800 which raises some eyebrows. I understand everything is based off each other, supposedly, and the 7d was groundbreaking at the time, but, to say the 7d is better than the 5d3.... A stretch



From what I read, I think that the graphs on DPR are based upon jpeg output, which would not give you a true impression of the D800's legendary ability to recover shadow detail.


----------



## niccyboy (May 23, 2012)

Meh. I love the mk3.

The Nikon ergonomics aren't there for me. Might be my weird hands, but i shoot 50% of the time with d3x's (Clients choice) and 50% with Canon mk3s (my choice). 

In my opinion the AF, Low light capabilities, rate button and dual slots made it the perfect upgrade for me from a mk2...

However i wouldn't think it's good enough to upgrade from a 1dsmk3.... and i don't think it's bad enough to swap to a d800.

I found the 3 part video series that was posted the other day to be a great analysis of the two cameras. Especially the video quality of the d800 vs mk3.


----------



## tomscott (May 23, 2012)

I still dont understand the need to swap... but each to their own.

DR is useful but I will continue to raise the point that if you are a good photographer, your exposures should be correct out of camera.


----------



## jalbfb (May 23, 2012)

Oh, those crazy 5D3 people. Another server on the verge of collapse because of apparent overwhelming interest. I just died several times over a 15 minute period to see their review of the Canon %D Mark III and I get as message that the server can't handle the present volume try again later. De ja vu, all over again.


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (May 23, 2012)

psolberg said:


> DP review summary score graph (bottom of conclusions page):
> 
> Build Quality -Tie
> Ergonomics - Tie
> ...



I personally don't care how many points each camera gets. However, reviews should be fair and honest.

I believe the 5d3 has a much better screen - even Nikon people say that. High ISO is also better on the 5d3. Video (when tested by proper videographers) is a win for 5d3. Most seem to say that the ergonomics (ie. how the body feels in the hand) is better on the 5d3 too. In fact one Nikon guy I know said he'd take his d3x to a wedding next time as it made his hand ache.

I don't have an issue with any of the other points.

In the end, we all know the capabilities of both cameras inside and out now.


----------



## awinphoto (May 23, 2012)

traveller said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > A very good and thorough review. A few things I did see, on the dr tests, if you turn off ALO for canon and the Nikon equivalent, the DR is pretty much equal with each other. Secondly a Pentax and the 7d scored better than both the 5d3 and the d800 which raises some eyebrows. I understand everything is based off each other, supposedly, and the 7d was groundbreaking at the time, but, to say the 7d is better than the 5d3.... A stretch
> ...



Could be... Their page doesn't specify raw or jpeg... Looking at it again, it wasn't ALO, it was HTP for canon (my bad) and ADL for nikon... turning both off makes it pretty much equal and turning them on, (high for nikon) gains them 1-2 stops extra shadow detail while on the opposite side, canon gains an extra stop of highlight detail. In theory, jumping on the assumption that they are both raw, or both jpeg or both the same output type, the nikon would have half to a full stop more DR than canon, not the 2+ stops that Dx0 suggests, however eitherway doesn't make a bit of difference to me. If you get confirmation either way on what file type they used, feel free to post later on. As to phildrinkwater, i tend to agree with your observations in contrast to DPR's conclusions, but in the end it is what it is... It's a mix of objective and subjective findings and I think overall other than their jpeg findings, they were happy with what they got to test out.


----------



## K-amps (May 23, 2012)

I just love the sound of the 5Diii's mirror/ shutter clinking... can't put a rating on that


----------



## kevl (May 23, 2012)

tomscott said:


> Its interesting that when doing a direct comparison to the 7D the metering and focusing accuracy and the ergonomics and handling are rated much higher than the 5D3. When the 5D3 is very similar in handling if not I would say better, and with the better metering I would say the 5D is better there too.
> 
> More reason to think that things are is slipping.



I tried comparing it to the T3i and found the T3i won in several areas... I don't think that is the case. If so then the 5D3 is grossly overpriced. 

Kev


----------



## K-amps (May 23, 2012)

kevl said:


> tomscott said:
> 
> 
> > Its interesting that when doing a direct comparison to the 7D the metering and focusing accuracy and the ergonomics and handling are rated much higher than the 5D3. When the 5D3 is very similar in handling if not I would say better, and with the better metering I would say the 5D is better there too.
> ...



And that is probably my only gripe with the 5D3.... it IS overpriced and Nikon showed it to them.


----------



## psolberg (May 24, 2012)

PhilDrinkwater said:


> psolberg said:
> 
> 
> > DP review summary score graph (bottom of conclusions page):
> ...



for a video review by videographers, go to Phillip Bloom's site. 

http://philipbloom.net/2012/05/13/fullframeshootout/

he fairly exposes the flaws on the 5DIII and why it isn't the best video dslr because of its soft output. Likewises he looks into the D800 and concludes it does a lot of things better but also has a few flaws. Yes the 5DIII is better for low light, but to put a blanket statment that it is better all the time would ignore that the D800 edgest it out on detail and uncompressed footage option.

there is not such thing as a "win" for either camera. it is just a question of what matters to you. If you shoot motion, nature, details, the D800 is the way to go. If you shoot a lot of dark footage, 5DIII will be better suited. As Bloom concludes, neither camera scores a win overall  ;D and yes he is a videographer, and a canon videographer so he should know right 8)

lastly "some say" doesn't mean anything useful. Having actually used a D800, I guess I'll be part of the "some" that say it feels great, as good as the 5DIII. So there, "some recenly switched to nikon guy" just contradicted "some other nikon guy with a D3x" 8) That's the problem with obscure anecdotal evidence of "some guy" who is a "friend of a friend that knows some guy that told him". 

Don't put weight on such silly comments. They are best taken as noise.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 24, 2012)

kirispupis said:


> In a sign of their political awareness, the 5D3 scored the same (82%) as the D800.



 I guess they were concerned about either group ddos'ing their website or lynch the pets of the reviewers.



psolberg said:


> DP review summary score graph (bottom of conclusions page):
> D800 total wins: 5
> 5DmkIII wins: 2



I don't think boiling down the differences to simple "wins" is adequate, but reduces complexity too much in contrast to "usage scenarios". But this and the final scores at least point in the direction I hope Canon will accept sooner or later: Pricing the 5d3 as it is and esp. in contrast to the d800 was too greedy.


----------



## awinphoto (May 24, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> But this and the final scores at least point in the direction I hope Canon will accept sooner or later: Pricing the 5d3 as it is and esp. in contrast to the d800 was too greedy.



Asians being greedy with money??? I thought that was an american trait... oh nevermind


----------



## Marsu42 (May 24, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> Asians being greedy with money??? I thought that was an american trait... oh nevermind



"Learn from the winners"  ... oh, the Americans aren't winning  ... but so aren't the Europeans or Germans, I only see Japanese dlsrs around.


----------



## V8Beast (May 24, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> "Learn from the winners"  ... oh, the Americans aren't winning



Ahem, Americans are beating everyone in the obesity department


----------



## awinphoto (May 24, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > "Learn from the winners"  ... oh, the Americans aren't winning
> ...



We're #1, We're #1 haha


----------



## AAPhotog (May 25, 2012)

psolberg said:


> PhilDrinkwater said:
> 
> 
> > psolberg said:
> ...



Yes, Bloom said it was soft in camera. but he also said in more than one place that the footage is EXCELLENT when sharpening in post!

For a video review between the two
Canon 5D Mark III vs Nikon D800 Part 3 with Chad Tweten


----------



## FrutigerSans (May 25, 2012)

psolberg said:


> for a video review by videographers, go to Phillip Bloom's site.
> 
> http://philipbloom.net/2012/05/13/fullframeshootout/
> 
> ...



you’re leaving out a lot of his opinions in your summary.

Like the ‘unusable’ (his words) level of moire in the D800 images - the fact that he had to stick in a custom, 3rd party AA filter into the D800 speaks volumes of just how bad it is. Or the fact that the D4 only has good output in 2.7x and not the usable FX and DX modes.

Or the fact that he’s also completely enamoured with the 5D3’s output AFTER its’ been sharpened in post. Anyone who has actually seen the video would see he the 5D3 files a lot for the mileage in post it gives him - sharpening without return artefacts or moire.

If you’re out to inform people, the least you could do is give a completely summary - an incomplete one is probably as devastating as those comments you classify as noise.


----------



## Invertalon (May 25, 2012)

I took some video in faithful with 0 sharpening at all. The video is soft, but as stated above, sharpens well. Once I added sharpening, it looked really good.


----------



## MazV-L (May 25, 2012)

I'm unlikely to use the video features on my 5Diii, however was interested to note that the Canon 5D iii took out the 2012 TIPA Award for Best Video D-slr


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 25, 2012)

I have the D800 and have returned my 5D MK III after a month (I bought a 1D MK IV). 

The DPR review is pretty accurate based on my experience. Each camera takes excellent images, and has its strong points as well as weak ones. I'd grade them as being equal myself, but one camera might be better at certain things. One thing for sure, computer makers and SSD makers will benefit from owners frustrated with the time to process the huge files. I like the D800's extra features like the built-in AF-Assist light, but the menu system is horrible. It seems like there is a button for everything, but trying to find them in the dark is bad news. The other bad thing about the D800, and DPR mentioned it, perhaps not strongly enough, and that is the need to use the very best glass, and the utmost care in setting up your shot. Otherwise, your images will be no sharper than the 5D MK III. It makes good lenses look bad, so plan to buy only the top lenses and spend $$$$$! 

I may very well sell the D800 and get another 5D MK II to go with my 1D MK IV.


----------



## briansquibb (May 25, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I have the D800 and have returned my 5D MK III after a month (I bought a 1D MK IV).
> 
> The DPR review is pretty accurate based on my experience. Each camera takes excellent images, and has its strong points as well as weak ones. I'd grade them as being equal myself, but one camera might be better at certain things. One thing for sure, computer makers and SSD makers will benefit from owners frustrated with the time to process the huge files. I like the D800's extra features like the built-in AF-Assist light, but the menu system is horrible. It seems like there is a button for everything, but trying to find them in the dark is bad news. The other bad thing about the D800, and DPR mentioned it, perhaps not strongly enough, and that is the need to use the very best glass, and the utmost care in setting up your shot. Otherwise, your images will be no sharper than the 5D MK III. It makes good lenses look bad, so plan to buy only the top lenses and spend $$$$$!
> 
> I may very well sell the D800 and get another 5D MK II to go with my 1D MK IV.



Are you enjoying the 1D4 then?


----------



## Dianoda (May 25, 2012)

Wild said:


> I find it weird that when using the camera comparison, the 5d mkII is rated way better in video mode than the mkIII. I was under the impression that the mkIII is a step up in every way from the mkII in video. They also gave the mkII the nod for raw and jpeg image quality, as well as the exact same scores for build and handling, which contradicts their own review. Seems weird to me.



DPR Review ratings are based against current peers (at time of review), so the 5DII review should be looked at in a time bubble of sorts - it's relevant compared to the D700, not so much compared to anything current.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 25, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I have the D800 and have returned my 5D MK III after a month (I bought a 1D MK IV).
> ...


 
Yes, its a great camera, the best I've owned for my usage. Obviously, MF was better for portraits, and the D800 is also excellent, but you must be deliberate and careful, and use the best of the best glass. I can definitely see the better resolution in D800 images, but I rarely need that level. I did need to crop severely at a recent event, where the only Nikkon lens I thought was usable was my 24-70mm f/2.8G, and it wasn't long enough. The cropping ability can be useful.

Here is a 1D MK IV image at ISO 12800











And one at 12800 with the D800. Both require a lot of NR, but will print fine at reasonable sizes.


----------



## briansquibb (May 25, 2012)

In theatre shots I always overexpose and the move to correct it gets rid of most of the noise.

I use Nik DFINE to finish the noise off.

I find iso 12800 very acceptable and iso6400 is getting good (for prints, noise definitely shows up more on the screen)


----------



## smithy (May 27, 2012)

I don't think there are any shots I could take with a D800 that I _couldn't_ take with a 5D3, whereas there are situations where a 5D3 will get a shot that a D800 can't. Therefore, for me at least, the 5D3 is a better all-round camera. And because I don't specialise in any one area of photography, that's what really matters.

It's sad to see DP Review go down as hard as it has. I've used it a lot over the years and must say that it doesn't even really feature on my list of good review sites anymore. I only use it when I want to view camera specifications.


----------

